#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύστημα υπολογισμού αμοιβών ΤΕΕ

## margo

Καλησπέρα.
Συγγνώμη για την απορία που θα ακολουθήσει αλλά είμαι ''νεο αίμα'' στο επάγγελμα και αγνοώ ακόμη και βασικά πράγματα.
Θα ήθελα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει τί γίνεται με το σύστημα υπολογισμού αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.
Οι ελάχιστη αμοιβή ενός μηχανικού πρέπει πάντα να υπολογίζεται με τη βοήθεια αυτού του συστήματος και να υποβάλλεται στο ΤΕΕ για εγκριση?
Υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος υπολογισμού της?
Και τέλος, για να υπολογίσω την αμοιβή μου μέσω του συστήματος πρέπει να αγοράσω το πρόγραμμα ή να απευθυνθώστο τοπικό τμήμα του ΤΕΕ?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι πράγματα που όφειλα να γνωρίζω...

----------


## Xάρης

Η νόμιμη ελάχιστη αμοιβή υπολογίζεται πάντα βάσει του Π.Δ.696/74 όπως αυτό τροποποιήθηκε από το Π.Δ.515/89.
Για τον υπολογισμό της μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε:
το ΔΩΡΕΑΝ on line σύστημα του ΤΕΕ, (το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ* και γενικές οδηγίες *ΕΔΩ*)κάποιο εμπορικό λογισμικό,κάποιο μη εμπορικό λογισμικό όπως π.χ. *ΑΥΤΟ*.Τα αποτελέσματα όλων συγκρίνονται μ' αυτά που δίνει το ΤΕΕ αφού αυτό είναι που καθορίζει τελικά τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές.
Όταν χρησιμοποιούμε κάποιο λογισμικό εμπορικό ή μη, θα πρέπει να καταθέσουμε τα δεδομένα της μελέτης υπό μορφή αρχείου xml στο ΤΕΕ.
Όλα νομίζω τα εμπορικά προγράμματα το κάνουν αυτόματα.
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το excel που έφτιαξα και στο οποίο σε παρέπεμψα παραπάνω, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις διότι δεν παράγεται το αρχείο xml. Θα πρέπει να μπεις στο on line σύστημα του ΤΕΕ και να το κάνεις "χειρωνακτικά".

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στο ΤΕΕ για να λάβεις κωδικούς (username & password). Διάβασε τη σχετική διαδικασία *ΕΔΩ*.

Απαντήσεις σε συνήθεις ερωτήσεις

----------

margo

----------


## margo

Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση...ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος κ  για μένα ειδικά που κ τα πιο απλά ακόμη μου φαίνονται ''βουνό'' ήταν πολύτιμη η βοήθειά σου. Ήδη ζήτησα κ απέκτησα τους κωδικούς μου από το ΤΕΕ. Θέλω να ξεκινήσω από τη νομιμοποίηση του ημιυπαίθριου στο διαμέρισμά μου κ έτσι προέκυψαν οι πρώτες μου απορίες, καθώς στο μυαλό μου ήταν όλα κάπως μπερδεμένα..οπώς καταλαβαίνεις θα ακολουθήσουν κ άλλες απορίες, ελπίζω σε θέματα των οποίων την απάντηση δικαιολογημένα αγνοώ κ όχι όπως σε αυτό που μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζω!
Το μη εμπορικό λογισμικό που έχεις ετοιμάσει ήδη το βρήκα..καταπληκτική δουλειά!
Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι για όλα.

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστώ με τη σειρά μου για τις φιλοφρονήσεις.
Δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις σε γραφειοκρατικά θέματα (και όχι μόνο) που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουμε. Όλοι πρέπει να αισθανόμαστε ελεύθεροι να ρωτούμε ακόμα κι αυτό που μπορεί να θεωρούμε "χαζό".
Όσο για τους ημιυπαίθριους ετοιμάζω ένα excelάκι που θα μας κάνει τη ζωή πιο εύκολη.

----------


## engant

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ. Σε προσθήκη στέγης που κάνω μέσω εμπορικού λογισμικού, υπολογίζω αναλυτικό πρ/σμό και μου βγαίνει η ελάχιστη αμοιβή(κατανομή σε αρχ, στατ, χρ.προγρ., τευχη). 
Όταν δημιουργώ xml για να το ανεβάσω στο ΤΕΕ, αυτό μου λέει πως η νόμιμη αμοιβή είναι διαφορετική και μικρότερη της ελάχιστης....Γνωρίζει κάποιος γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό και πως διορθώνετε?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Έχουν καταργηθεί τα ελάχιστα όρια των αμοιβών (5.000*λ). Δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Προφανώς το λογισμικό σου πρέπει να ενημερωθεί.

----------


## engant

Ωραία μέχρι εδώ...Η πολεοδομία μέχρι τώρα δεν έλεγε να πληρώνουμε τις κρατήσεις(γι αυτό ανέφερα τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές) ΤΕΕ(και αυτό καταργήθηκε σήμερα) και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ βάσει της υπολογιζόμενης νόμιμης αμοιβής(5000λ για όπου ισχύει ελάχιστη)...΄Όπως και στα αυθαίρετα, ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από το ελάχιστο των 4,5 ημερών απασχόλησης....Η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Kostas2002

Αυτό συνεχίζει να ισχύει. Αλλά καταργήθηκε το 5000λ. Δηλαδή αν βγει νόμιμη αμοιβή 100¤, επί αυτού του ποσού θα πληρωθούν οι εισφορές εκτός αν η συμφωνηθείσα είναι μεγαλύτερη....

----------


## engant

ok καταλαβα..ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## engant

Καλημέρα. Να ρωτήσω αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε πλέον να καταχωρούμε τις αμοιβές μας στο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ και να αποδίδουμε ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Βλέπω ότι για ΠΕΑ, βεβαίωση Ν4014/11, πιθανόν και για υπαγωγή στα αυθαίρετα(δεν το ξέρω), οικοδομικές άδειες(ούτε αυτό) δεν απαιτείται να βάζουμε αυξων αριθμό του συστήματος αμοιβών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι καταγράφουμε τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή, κόβουμε απόδειξη, πληρώνουμε ΤΣΜΕΔΕ(?) και όλα οκ?

----------


## Xάρης

Η εισφορά 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ&ΕΜΠ δεν καταργήθηκε... ακόμη!
Η καταβολή αυτής της εισφοράς γίνεται είτε στην ΕΤΕ είτε στην Τράπεζα Αττικής και το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι το σχετικό έντυπο που τυπώνει ο μηχανικός.
Για τον υπολογισμό της δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.
Για τα ΠΕΑ ειδικά, ο υπολογισμός γίνεται πλέον επί της συμβατικής αμοιβής και ότι της νόμιμης.

Όμως, η χρήση (ακόμη) του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ απαιτείται για έναν και μόνο λόγο. Για την καταγραφή της συμφωνηθείσας (συμβατικής) αμοιβής. Εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσαμε να καταθέσουμε το συμφωνητικό στο ΤΕΕ, κάτι που θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Δεν απαιτείται να βάζουμε τον αύξοντα αριθμό του συστήματος αμοιβών στα ΠΕΑ και στις δηλώσεις του 4014;
Νομίζω ότι αυτό ίσχυε μόνο για όσο διάστημα το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ ήταν κλειστό.

Από *BuildingCert.gr*:
"10/10/2012: 	
Στοιχεία Αμοιβής Επιθεωρητή - Α/Α Έργου :
Λόγω της αναστολης των υπηρεσιών εξυπηρέτησης του ΤΕΕ και των υπηρεσιών της Τράπεζας Πληροφοριών ΤΕΕ, το πεδίο "Α/Α Έργου" στα στοιχεία αμοιβής του Επιθεωρητή, έγινε *προσωρινά* προαιρετικό και κατα συνέπεια, ένα ΠΕΑ μπορεί να εκδοθεί και χωρίς αυτό."

----------


## engant

δηλαδη και για μια βεβαιωση θα εξακολουθούμε να περνάμε μέσα από το σύστημα??Θεέ μου....

----------


## Xάρης

Και για μια βεβαίωση πρέπει να κάνεις συμφωνητικό.
Πρέπει να πληρώσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΦΕΜ.
Πρέπει να καταθέσεις το συμφωνητικό στο ΤΕΕ.

----------


## engant

Συμφωνητικο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο(δεν τα παιρνει το ΤΕΕ, ουτε η εφορία)...Μόνο για κατωχήρωσή μας χρειάζεται...Και καλώς δεν κάνουμε κάθε φορά διότι απλά παύουμε να είμαστε κατ επάγγελμα κύριο μηχανικοί....
ΦΕΜ δεν χρειάζεται(δεν παρεμβαίνει 3ος φορέας ελέγχου μεταξύ μηχ/κού και πολίτη, πχ πολεοδομία)...

----------


## Xάρης

Το συμφωνητικό δεν το καταθέτεις στην εφορία (αν και ορισμένες τα ζητούν μαζί με τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις), μόνο στο ΤΕΕ. 
Είναι απαραίτητο όταν δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή ή όταν υπάρχει αλλά η συμβατική είναι διαφορετική της νόμιμης.
Οφείλουμε να το καταθέσουμε στο ΤΕΕ σύμφωνα με την §2 του άρθρου 7 του Ν.3919/11.

Και το ΦΕΜ χρειάζεται διότι παρεμβαίνει το ΥΠΕΚΑ μέσω του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος του ΤΕΕ και η έκδοση της βεβαίωσης είναι μια ερευνητική εργασία.. 
Η βεβαίωση για να είναι έγκυρη πρέπει να υποβληθεί στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα και να πάρει μοναδικό αριθμό. Αυτό ισχύει ακόμα και για τις χειρόγραφες που υποβλήθηκαν όταν το ΤΕΕ είχε κλείσει το σύστημα.
Είναι δηλαδή σαν το ΥΠΕΚΑ να βάζει τη σφραγίδα του πάνω στη βεβαίωση.

----------


## engant

Δεν ημαστε υποχρεωμένοι να καταθέτουμε 3μηνιαίες καταστάσεις....Δεν μας παίρνει το ΦΕΜ η εφορία(για ποσά 5,6,10 ευρώ και λογικό γιατί το χαρτί και ο κόπος περισσότερο αξίζουν)...Το ΤΕΕ δεν λαμβάνει συμφωνητικά(και καλά κάνει αφού θα χρειαζόταν καινούργιες 15φυλλες ντουλαπες για να αρχειοθετεί τα συμφωνητικα)...Και δεν υπάρχει λόγος....

----------


## Xάρης

Άντε να δεχθώ ότι στο θέμα του ΦΕΜ υπάρχει διαφορετική ερμηνεία του νόμου.

Από πού προκύπτει (αναφορά σε νομοθεσία, εγκυκλίους, ΠΟΛ) ότι:
δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να καταθέτουμε στην εφορία τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις με τα συμφωνητικά;αν ο ΦΕΜ είναι 10¤ δεν το καταθέτουμε στην εφορία; Ποιο είναι το όριο  του ποσού για το οποίο δεν καταθέτουμε ΦΕΜ;δεν καταθέτουμε συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ;
Τα τρία παραπάνω είναι δικές σου εκτιμήσεις, είναι αναπαραγωγή όσων άκουσες/διάβασες κάπου ή βασίζονται σε νόμους;

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες, θα με γλίτωνες από πολύ κόπο και χρήμα, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δυστυχώς δεν είναι.

----------


## spapako

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...te20121129.pdf

Εδώ είναι που λέμε ότι χάνεται η μπάλα...

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό είναι πολύ φρέσκο. Έχει ημερομηνία 29 Νοεμβρίου 2012, δηλαδή χθεσινή!

Και τι γίνεται σε περιπτώσεις που δεν υπάρχει ορισθείσα νόμιμη αμοιβή και δεν χρειάζεται να περάσουμε από το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ;
Π.χ. αμοιβές για ΠΕΑ ή για βεβαιώσεις (χωρίς αυθαιρεσίες) του Ν.4014/11;

----------


## josif1976

Δεν κοιτάνε να πιέσουν να βγούν οι αποφάσεις( δεδοτα κλπ) παρα φτιάχνουν πλατφόρμες για να δέχονται άχρηστα έντυπα. Ωραία και του έδειξα το συμφωνητικό για το οποίο έκοψα τιμολόγιο....και??????

----------


## Kostas2002

Και τι θα γίνει με τα έργα που έχουν ήδη κλείσει και που όπως λένε από το ΤΕΕ δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν;
Πλάκα μας κάνουν...

----------


## Xάρης

*@Ιωσήφ*
Καλά τα λες για το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ. Μόνο που το ΤΕΕ, έστω και αργά, έκανε τη δουλειά του. Έβγαλε το προσχέδιο του ΔΕΔΟΤΑ σε ΤΟΤΕΕ. Αυτό τώρα πρέπει να δημοσιευτεί σε ΦΕΚ, ώστε να έχει νομική ισχύ. Μέχρι τότε, όντως είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι θέμα του ΤΕΕ αλλά του ΥΠΕΚΑ.
Το συμφωνητικό δεν είναι άχρηστο έντυπο και η ηλεκτρονική του κατάθεση εξυπηρετεί πολύ. 
Διαφορετικά ήμασταν υποχρεωμένοι, σύμφωνα με τον Ν.3919/11, να το καταθέσουμε σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ.
Ίσως να μας διάβασαν εδώ μέσα!!! Μόνο που ξύπνησαν πολύ αργά.

*@Κώστα*
Δεν νομίζω ότι προκύπτει από κανένα νόμο ότι είναι υποχρεωτική η ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση του συμφωνητικού!
Από τον νόμο, Ν.3919/11, προκύπτει η κατάθεση του συμφωνητικού στο ΤΕΕ. Αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο.
Και το ΤΕΕ, δεν νομοθετεί!!! Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της βουλής.
Συνεπώς, αν εμείς δεν υποβάλλουμε ηλεκτρονικά τα συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ παρά τα πηγαίνουμε σε κάποιο υποκατάστημα τους, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Και αν σας πουν ότι "_δεν τα δεχόμαστε_", υπενθυμίζω ότι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δέχονται οποιαδήποτε αίτηση ακόμα και αυτή κάποιου που ζητά να πάρει 10 κάμψεις ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ!
Άρα, η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου Κώστα είναι, ουδέν πρόβλημα, πήγαινε και κατέθεσε τα χειρόγραφα συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ της περιοχής σου.

Και κάτι ακόμα.
Αφού το ΤΕΕ θέτει ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις για το συμφωνητικό, γιατί δεν βγάζει ένα *επίσημο* προσχέδιο συμφωνητικού, όπως το επιθυμεί, ώστε να διευκολύνει τα μέλη του που τώρα βασίζονται είτε στο τι τους κατεβάζει η κούτρα τους, είτε στο τι τους λέει ο ένας ή ο άλλος, είτε σ' αυτά που κατεβάζουν από τα διάφορα φόρουμ και γενικώς ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## engant

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν τελικά χρειάζεται να περνάει από το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ κάθε υπηρεσία που παρέχουμε (ΠΕΑ ,αδειες, Ν4014, εργασία βάσει χρόνου απασχόλησης, σύνταξη ενός σχεδίου, κλπ) και θα πρέπει να καταβάλουμε και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 3% επί των νομίμων? Υπάρχουν απόψεις κατά τις οποίες πχ για ΠΕΑ δεν χρειάζεται ούτε ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ουτε αμοιβή στο σύστημα ΤΕΕ....Αλλά εν κατακλείδι, γιατί δεν βγαίνει μία γ...η φορά το ΤΕΕ και να πει υπευθυνα στο μηχανικό. Κύριε, μετά την απελευθέρωση των αμοιβών , είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις αυτό και αυτό και να πληρώνεις αυτά και αυτά....Τόσο δύσκολο είναι και προσπαθούμε από μόνοι μας να επιζήσουμε στο πύργο της Βαβέλ?Έλεος πια...Αλλά σάμπως και οι ίδιοι ξέρουν?

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως σωστά επισημαίνεις, δεν έχει βγει κανένας από το ΤΕΕ και να πει με τον πιο επίσημο τρόπο, με ένα δελτίο τύπου, μια δημόσια ανακοίνωση, ότι ισχύει αυτό και εκείνο. Δυστυχώς το ΤΕΕ κρύβεται και για μια ακόμα φορά δεν εξυπηρετεί το μέλος του με την ιδιότητα του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία.

Τα πράγματα όπως έχουν κατά την άποψή μου η οποία βασίζεται σε νόμους, εγκυκλίους κ.λπ.:

Η *εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ&ΕΜΠ* (3,072% μαζί με χαρτόσημο ΟΓΑ), όπου απαιτείται υπολογίζεται επί της νομίμου αμοιβής όταν αυτή είναι καθορισμένη.
Όταν δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή, τότε υπολογίζεται (όπου απαιτείται) επί της συμβατικής, δηλαδή της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής.

Σ' όλες, τουλάχιστον, τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, απαιτείται *συμφωνητικό*.
Γιατί; Διότι στο συμφωνητικό θα αναγράφεται η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή επί της οποίας θα υπολογιστεί η εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ&ΕΜΠ, όταν δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή, ενώ όταν υπάρχει νόμιμη, χρειάζεται για να μην φορολογηθούμε επί της νόμιμης.

Πότε πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περάσουμε από το *σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ*.
Μα όταν για την εργασία που θα κάνουμε υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή. Π.χ. για δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων του Ν.4014/11, για άδειες δόμησης (αρχιτεκτονικά, στατικά, κ.λπ.)
Και αν δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή;
Τότε, ενδεχομένως, δεν χρειάζεται να περάσουμε από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ. Γιατί να το κάνουμε. 
Το συμφωνητικό (αν υπογράψουμε τέτοιο) μπορούμε να το καταθέσουμε και σ' οποιοδήποτε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ με μια απλή αίτηση.

*Εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2,048% μαζί με χαρτόσημο και ΟΓΑ).*
Καταργήθηκε με τον μνημονιακό νόμο Ν.4093/12 και δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώνουμε κι αυτήν την εισφορά για καμιά εργασία μας.
Ασχέτως του ότι δεν υπήρχε μέχρι πρότινος εγκύκλιος (πλέον υπάρχει). Ο νόμος ισχύει από την ημέρα δημοσίευσης του στο ΦΕΚ όπως ρητά αναφέρεται σ' αυτό το ΦΕΚ. Και ισχύει για όλους και όλοι πρέπει να είναι ενημερωμένοι καθότι άγνοια του νόμου δεν δικαιολογείται. Και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και τραπεζικοί υπάλληλοι.
Όποιος σας το ζητά, είτε σε υπηρεσία δόμησης είτε σε τράπεζα, ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΙ!
Συνυπεύθυνο βέβαια το ΤΕΕ, το οποίο ακόμα να ενημερώσει το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι ή ευελπιστούν ότι θα σύντομα θα επανέλθει η παλιά κατάσταση οπότε γιατί να μπαίνουν στον κόπο.

*Ειδικά για το ΠΕΑ.*
Με τον Ν.4093/12 καταργήθηκε η νόμιμη. Άρα οι εισφορές που αναφέρονται, δηλαδή το 3,072% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ&ΕΜΠ, υπολογίζονται επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής.
Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω δεν είναι απαραίτητο να περάσουμε από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.
Έλα όμως που στο buildingcert.gr είναι ακόμα ενεργό το σχετικό πεδίο για τον α/α της αμοιβής.
Προτείνω, μέχρι να αφαιρεθεί από το σύστημα του buildingcert.gr, να περνούμε από το σύστημα αμοιβών έστω και αν δεν καταθέτουμε την αμοιβή στην ΕΤΕ.

----------


## dalas

Καλημέρα, 
θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω  ποια είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει ν' ακολουθήσουμε αν σε κάποιο έργο, στο σύστημα υπολογισμού αμοιβών ΤΕΕ, που βρίσκεται σε τελική υποβολή έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι έχουμε κάνει κάποιο λάθος. Υπάρχει τρόπος να επανέλθει η κατάσταση του έργου σε ενδιάμεση υποβολή ώστε να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα διόρθωσης??

----------


## Xάρης

Υποθέτω ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται μόνο αν επικοινωνήσεις με τα κεντρικά του ΤΕΕ.

----------

dalas

----------


## Kostas2002

Έργα που είναι σε τελική υποβολή δεν ανοίγουν....

----------


## dn102

Στέλνεις mail στο ΤΕΕ για ακύρωση και δημιουργείς νέα εργασία στο σύστημα με τίτλο "Διόρθωση τής υπ'αριθμόν τάδε ......."

----------


## Kostas2002

Έχω ζητήσει να ακυρωθούν έργα εδώ και πολλούς-πολλούς μήνες. Τίποτα δεν έγινε.....

----------


## dn102

Απο τη στιγμή που ζητάς δημιουργία νέου έργου ώς διόρθωση του προηγούμενου δεν έχεις κανενα θέμα ακόμα και έλεγχος να γίνει.Θα εκτυπώσεις απλά απο το διορθωμένο έργο και η πληρωμές θα γίνουν σ'αυτο.Μου έτυχε πολλές φορές και δέν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, απλά να ενημερώσεις(!)

Δεν θα σταμτήσουμε τίς δουλειές μας επειδή στο ΤΕΕ "αργούν".Απο τη στιγμη που και έλεγχος να γίνει δείχνεις το ίδιο έργο και μάλιστα δηλώνεις στο "νεο" οτι είναι διόρθωση του υπάριθμόν τάδε.....Δέν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## tserpe

....σωστα....ανοιγεις νεο εργο.   Αν ομως εχεις ηδη εχει γινει η πληρωμη? τοτε τι κανεις? (σιγουρα θα υπαρχει και οικονομικη διαφορα απο την πληρωμη την προηγουμενη.
Αρα εχεις δυο προβληματα: 
1. θα ξανακανεις ολη (την σωστη) πληρωμη, στο νεο εργο? 
2. Θα κανεις μονο το υπολοιπο ποσο, στο νεο εργο? (και θα αφησεις την παλια πληρωμη στο παλιο εργο?)

----------


## topoman

Χρησιμοποιώντας το σύστημα αμοιβων του τεε εχω τις εξης απορίες:

1)Εχω κάνει τελική υποβολή του έργου, αλλα οταν παταω στις αναφορες υπολογισμού, η αναφορα γραφει ενδιάμεση αναφορά υπολογισμού!, γιατι γινεται αυτο? , μπορεί να διορθωθει αυτό? χρειαζεται να περαστει απο κάποια περετέρω έγκριση απο το τεε?
2) Η εντολή πληρωμής ειναι αναγκαία (όπως υπολογίζεται από το σύστημα του τεε)? για ποσα <500 ευρώ, μπορει να μου την ζητάει η ΥΔΟΜ?

Γενικώς ότι σας ερχεται στο μυαλο και μπορει να βοηθήσει ενα newba σαν και μένα, ευχαριστώ

----------


## tserpe

Αν και δεν πολυ καταλαβα....
1.Κανεις πρωτη φορα υπολογισμο
2. κανεις ενδιαμεση υποβολη
3. κανεις δευτερη φορα υπολογοσμο και
4. κανεις τελικη υποβολη

----------


## Xάρης

Η εντολή πληρωμής δεν είναι αναγκαία.
Δεν είναι αναγκαία η κατάθεση της αμοιβής ειδικά σε λογαριασμό μηχανικού στην Εθνική Τράπεζα.
Η κατάθεση της αμοιβής σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό ή μέσω χρεωστικής/πιστωτικής κάρτας, ή με άλλο τρόπο μέσω όμως του τραπεζικού συστήματος είναι απαραίτητη για ποσά άνω των 500€, νομίζω ότι είναι το σημερινό όριο.

----------


## spapako

Νομίζω 500 είναι το όριο για συναλλαγές μεταξύ επαγγελματιών.
Για ιδιώτες είναι 1500 €

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό για ιδιώτες δεν μειώθηκε προσφάτως;

----------


## spapako

https://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/32880

Έχεις δίκιο Χάρη

----------

Xάρης

----------


## aganatios

Στο συστημα αμοιβων του ΤΕΕ για τον υπολογισμο της αμοιβης της στατικης μελετης τι θα πρεπει να συμπληρωσω στα τμ του εργου; αν εχω πχ μια 2-οροφη (ισογειο+1ος) κατοικια χωρις υπογειο με εμβαδον οροφου 100τμ. Θα βαλω 3 σταθμες (θεμελιωση+2 οροφοι)X100τμ =300τμ; Ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Τη θεμελίωση δεν τη βάζουμε.
Μόνο τα τ.μ. των ορόφων συμπεριλαμβανομένου κι αυτών που δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση, π.χ. κλιμακοστάσιο, έρκερ, πατάρια, σοφίτες κ.λπ..

----------


## aganatios

Καλησπερα. Στο συστημα αμοιβων εχει 4 κατηγοριες εργου για στατικη μελετη (Ι, ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ, ΙV). Απο οτι καταλαβαινω απο τις περιγραφες οι 3 πρωτες ειναι για πολυ απλες περιπτωσεις πχ επιπεδων φορεων; Ενα πχ κτιριο κατοικιας με 3-4 οροφους μπαινει κατηγορια IV ως φορεας στον χωρο; Ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, κατηγορία IV όταν επιλύουμε χωρικό πλαίσιο, ακόμα και όταν πρόκειται για μονώροφο.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή αν υπολογίσεις δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα στον έλεγχο φορολογικών από την ΥΔΟΜ. Μικρότερη θα έχεις. 
Η συμβατική αμοιβή, αυτή δηλαδή που καθορίζεται από τη σύμβασή σου με τον πελάτη σου, μπορεί να είναι όση θες.

----------

aganatios

----------

